# Kim & Rocco: Sie wollen es doch versuchen!



## Stefan102 (2 Feb. 2012)

​
Vor wenigen Tagen erst erklärten Rocco Stark (25) und Kim Debkowski (19) beim großen Dschungelcamp-Abschluss, dass es sich bei dem kuscheligen Miteinander, das die beiden in Australien präsentiert hatten, lediglich um das Ergebnis einer sehr guten Freundschaft handelte.

Nun aber soll das Dschungel-Prinzenpaar gegenüber Bild bestätigt haben, dass man es doch miteinander versuchen wolle: „Ja wir wollen ein Paar werden.“ Der Drittplatzierte Rocco sagte im Interview: „Wir sehen uns jetzt häufiger, wollen nichts überstürzen. Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen, aber wir mögen uns, es fühlt sich aktuell sehr gut an.“ Kim erklärte ebenfalls: „Es ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Rocco und ich haben den gleichen Humor, lachen viel zusammen. Er ist einfach süß. Er hat auch schon mit meinem Vater gesprochen. Der hat mir jetzt ausgerichtet, ich soll seinem Schwiegersohn viele Grüße bestellen.“

Kims Vater ist also schon fest von den Qualitäten des Ochsenknecht-Sprößlings überzeugt und auch Rocco selbst findet immer mehr Gründe, die für eine gemeinsame Zukunft sprechen: „Es ist schon komisch, wir beide haben viele Parallelen. Zum Beispiel heiße ich mit Zweitnamen Rafael und die Kim mit Zweitnamen Rafaela.“ Angeblich wolle Kim heute auch schon bei ihrem Knuddelpartner übernachten. Im Grunde ja nichts Neues für die beiden, die ja schon 16 Tage im Dschungel das Nachtlager teilten. Wir freuen uns, wenn sie es tatsächlich miteinander wagen wollen. Ein süßes Paar wären sie ja.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (2 Feb. 2012)

> es fühlt sich aktuell sehr gut an


 happy09  Danke für diese Schlagzeile


----------

